# Lure Coursing or agility



## littleangel01

hi

i have a trainer helping me with my lurchers recall and once she has improved i would like to get her into a club to help burn of some of her energy as there isnt really a good place to let her of the lead to run and i dont like to spend much time in the park(95% of dogs by me are aggressive and of the lead).

she turned 1 last week.

the only problem is i cant decide between agility or lure cursing. she will jump however she hates tunnels ect, i took her with a friend of mine who works his dogs and she loved chasing the lure and he said she would do well with the proper training.

any opinions? 

also dose anyone know of any classes for either in the birmingham/dudley area?

thanks


----------



## Guest

I'm super biased but I'd say agility :w00t: but!

You could go to luring training and make your own agility equipment and have the best of both worlds 

Found these for you 
Looking for Dogs Clubs? Search Dudley Dogs directory for Dogs Dog Training Clubs in Dudley, West Midlands Page 1 | Clubbz 

Em
xx


----------



## terriermaid

well i,m biased as my lot love lure coursing but they also do hurdles long jump and straight racing ,and we have great w/e camping with lots of like minded ppl ,have you had a look on k9 community theres usually links on there :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Freyja

Lure coursing for me too. :thumbup:

The other weekend we went to a lurcher show with my friend after the show they were doing a display of racing in the main ring. We were invited to join in. Buck wasn't bothered but Willow loved it racing against the whippets. Unfortunately at 17" he is too small to race properly as he is classes as a lurcher and the classification is under 23" and over 23" and there is no way he could race against dogs of 23"

Willow also loves to jump and had a go at fun agility last year. He was only allowed to do tiny jumps as he wasn't 12 months old but her did do the see saw the walk ways the A frame and the weave.


----------

